# Lf: Please read



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Looking for the following
-36-48" T5 double light strip (or something that can have marine-glo bulbs in it)
-350 watt heater submersible any brand
-48"x16" or larger stand

I have things for trading but I highly doubt that it'll be what your looking for.
Thank you for those of you who have helped me out thus far.


----------



## sean2477 (May 18, 2010)

I ve got a fluval 405 for sale if your interested


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 3 36" double T5 strip lights for sale and a 400W heater. PM if interested.


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

i've got used 150lbs natural gravel

Mike


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Discusdigger said:


> i've got used 150lbs natural gravel
> 
> Mike


Thanx but I am looking for sand


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

bump.......


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

bump..........


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi

I have a 36" T5 High Output double bulb Light fixture.

The brand is USA Current Nova.

It is brand new, still in box and never used. 

It includes saltwater bulbs and Coralife bulbs. Coralife ColorMax bulb is never used and a Coralife 6700K bulb that was used for 2 months.

I have a receipt to proove date of purchase.

All for $100.


I also have 240 W heater Ebo Jager and a 150 W heater

If u have a 150 W heater, i'm willing to trade


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I highly recommend that instead of one big heater (that could malfunction and "boil" your fish), use 2 smaller ones (if one malfunctions, the other will shut off, and the smaller one will not have the power to do too much damage - heat-wise).


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I highly recommend that instead of one big heater (that could malfunction and "boil" your fish), use 2 smaller ones (if one malfunctions, the other will shut off, and the smaller one will not have the power to do too much damage - heat-wise).


totally agreed. I once had a big heater malfunction on me and it killed most of my fish.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a coralight 2 bulb t-5 that needs 2 bulbs .you can have it for 20 bucks if interested. Also have a bunch of heaters you can look through.


----------

